# I'm a nervous midwife!



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

With eight cats of my "own", five fosters, and two 'neighborhood cats' for whom I've taken resposibility, the last thing I needed was a pregnant cat to foster. But, sigh, I never can say No. 

Josepha ("Josie"), a black long-haired beauty, was brought to my vets for spaying, and they refused to do it because she was so very pregnant. She is an outdoor-only cat and her owner said that he'd just take her and put her out to have the kittens. The vets convinced him to let her have the babies in a foster home and then spay the momma and put the kittens up for adoption. So my cat population will soon rise to twenty -- gulp!:yikes (Her x-ray showed four kitty-blobs.) 

She's at the halfway mark and taking a break right now, with two shiny black little ones nursing. Fingers crossed that everything turns out OK.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so glad she ended up with you. This must be exciting, watching them be born! I hope everyone is well.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

She's so funny! She's raising her front paws as high up in the air as she can, making bread. It's the worst case of Happy Feet I've ever seen.:wiggle


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think most owners are apprehensive with an impending kittening. I know that with every litter I midwifed as a breeder was nailbiting and I did it for 18 yrs. Goes with the territory. There are always so many "what ifs?" Just have a carrier all prepared for a vet run if something really goes awry. _Most _birthings go tickety-boo, but not always. Try and stay calm and relaxed during the birthing---have a glass of wine, a cup of tea, do yoga or whatever. Good luck!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Exciting! Please take pics/video if you can! (We used a soundless, flash-less camera to take pics during my foster cat's kittening, and they were really cool to see afterward)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there~ I would like to see videos of the kittens. ^_^


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Ha! Too late for pics or video --- she's all done! I can't imagine being able to tell much from photos, anyway. It's a great big ball of black fur with four little black lumps hooked on. 

Catloverami, I know what you mean. I raised horses for 30 years, in addition to working on two very large breeding farms. Even after having seen hundreds of foals born, I was still a nervous wreck every time. I've had cats all my (long) life, but cat-birthing is something with which I have almost no experience. So far, so good, and now I just have to make sure numbers 3 and 4 are nursing......and, of course, worry about them for another two months......:roll:


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

That is one lucky momma cat!! I don't know how someone could put an expectant momma outside at a time like this. Sad.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's so sad to hear someone was planning to put her outside to have her kittens. It's great that you were able to come to her rescue! It sounds like you know what you're doing...looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

You are an angel, she is so wonderful to have you there to care for her. I can't wait to see pictures of your little kitty family as the weeks go by and they continue to grow!

Off Topic: I LOVE your avatar. It looks exactly like my mornings! I loved it so much I had to show my husband who busted out laughing.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_*CA*_, happy to hear everything went well, and fast, by the sound of it. Whew! now isn't that relief?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

It's going to be interesting, for sure. It appears that there are three sisters and one brother. At least I'll know which one is the boy. But they are ALL long-haired, solid black. Identical quadruplets! I may have to come up with some kind of safe, adjustable little collars for them (maybe ribbons or something?). Can't tell them apart, otherwise. Ornery boogers, too --- they really growl and scratch each other when they want the same spigot!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Four black longhaired kittens! OMGosh!!!!!!!! 

Maybe you could paint one toenail on each of the girls' back feet a different color?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They sound adorable! You will have your hands full for a while. I like Marie's idea of painting a toenail, although you'll have to cuddle the little ornery boogers until the polish dries!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I wish there were some kind of completely cat-safe paint or marker. I'd love to "do" their tails!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> I wish there were some kind of completely cat-safe paint or marker. I'd love to "do" their tails!


Are there colored claw caps for kittens? You could do different colors for the kits.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

raecarrow said:


> Are there colored claw caps for kittens? You could do different colors for the kits.


I could check, but I'll bet they don't come that small. Plus, I don't want something that could fall off and get ingested.....kinda nixed the ribbon idea, too. 

It's going to be really difficult to get decent pictures, lol....


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> I could check, but I'll bet they don't come that small. Plus, I don't want something that could fall off and get ingested


You might have to wait until they are bigger to implement this suggestion.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Does your vet or shelter use throw away plastic ID collars? You know, the ones that are self adhesive... that way you could have a safe way to identify the little boogers, and you could get the tags to the new owners as keepsakes.

Btw, Elsie you are so wonderful for taking inthis girl. It is amazing that outdoor cat is so comfortable with you birth when you are with her.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> It's going to be really difficult to get decent pictures, lol....


LOL! I can make out Mama's eyes!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh look at the little babies! They are all lovely black kitties, including the proud Mummy!


----------



## calamityjane (Feb 20, 2011)

Hee! She looks like Marvin the Martian. Those are going to be some beautiful cats. Best of luck with the adoption!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Leazie said:


> Does your vet or shelter use throw away plastic ID collars? You know, the ones that are self adhesive... that way you could have a safe way to identify the little boogers, and you could get the tags to the new owners as keepsakes.


Good idea! I think they've stopped using them, but I'll bet they have some left. I'll ask.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You could put a dab of nail polish of diff colors on their tails----not too likely to get licked off. I used to have black cats and found they are the _hardest_ to get really good photos. Floofy blacks are beautiful tho.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I am so in love with them! I remember when Mirage was a tiny puff of black too. Their mama is pretty.


----------

